# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Мстительность

## Asteriks

*Вот ведь какая штука приключилась со мной: вспомнила, как один человек нагрубил мне однажды в чате. Незаслуженно. А вчера так здорово себя чувствовала, отрываясь на этом же человеке! Оказывается, я мстительная зараза! Всё же ждать, когда аукнется человеку его плохой поступок, иногда ну так не хочется! А у вас как с мстительностью?*

----------


## MOHAPX

Стремление восстановить равновесие. Если бы не ты это сделала то у этого человека случилось бы что нибудь другое, или кто нибудь таким же способом оторвался на нем. Основной закон мира - равновесие. Если было чтото хорошее то будет чтото плохое и наоборот. И пока этот баланс поддерживается мир будет существовать.

----------


## Asteriks

А вот про тебя, Монарх, никогда не скажешь, что ты мстительный. Выходит, за твою доброту равновесие злом устанавливают другие люди? Или твоё пояснение касается равновесия отдельно взятой личности? Восстановить прореху, оставленную негативом разве можно, устроив другому такой же негатив?

----------


## MOHAPX

негатив = негатив (в том же эквиваленте). Что касается меня, то я стараюсь плохого не делать, чтобы потом неожиданно не стать жертвой каких нибудь обстоятельств, однако на плохое стараюсь не обращать внимания потомучта понимаю откудова ноги растут. 
Мое пояснение касается относительно всех - все в мире равныи главное взаимоувязаны.

----------


## Asteriks

А получать удовольствие от маленькой и беззлобной мести бывает так приятно!

----------


## MOHAPX

Кстати забыл сказать, что цепочка эта бесконечна (ну пока конец света не настанет). Так что жди  такой же подлянки, но знай  - кому то будет хорошо.

----------


## vova230

Не мстительный, добро помню долго, а зла не забываю никогда. Появится возможность припомню, но специально мстить не буду. Просто приму к сведению и больше этого человека буду держать на расстоянии и в поле зрения.

----------


## Asteriks

О, так и я не специально, но когда подворачивается случай, так и тянет на подлянку. 

Подумалось о том, что людям свойственно быстрее забывать добро, чем зло. Неправильно ведь! Получается, что помня зло, мы мысли злые в себе держим, рассуждая, как бы отомстить, отыграться. А чтобы добро припомнить, надо ещё задуматься. А ведь бывает и наоборот. Вроде наладились отношения, хочешь доверять человеку, а не мешает ли вспомнить зло, причинённое им тебе? Вы скажете, как правильные, что нужно забыть и не возвращаться, типа: "Кто прошлое помянет, тому глаз вон." А как же первое впечатление о человеке? Доверие? Будете доверять волку в овечьей шкуре? Лицемерие это. Вот если бы на деле проверить можно было такого человека. Задумалась, как бы мне не мстить из-за мелочи? Отношения в Интернете ведь во многом от настроения зависят. Придёт человек с плохим настроением и всем плохо от него. Я приду, или бывший друг придёт...

----------


## Nietzsches

за добро-добром не платят,это раз,не хочешь зла-не делай добра.это два.хотя мы к счастью не все придерживаемся этих мудростей),но смысла они от этого не теряют),нгасчет мстительности..хм..не замечал-быстро закипаю.но так же быстро стыну)),поэтому специально не занимаюсь местью,умею просто ждать) и тогда...поскудно видеть глаза человека,который,нагадил не по детский тебе,а потом ему же приходится тебя просить о помощи..у меня такое много раз было..мне тогда почемуто самому очень стыдно..почему?

----------


## HARON

> ...поскудно видеть глаза человека,который,нагадил не по детский тебе,а потом ему же приходится тебя просить о помощи..у меня такое много раз было..мне тогда почемуто самому очень стыдно..почему?


Потому что в тебе жива такая, редкая по нынешним временам черта,как человеческая порядочность. Жажда мести ест человека изнутри и он сам не замечая превращается в злобного склочника.Запомнить(лучше записать) все что бы потом отомстить,это же свихнуться можно!)))

----------


## Irina

По моему мстительны люди с очень раздутым эго.  Они нетерпимы к чужим недостаткам и не способны прощать. Хотя есть мстительность, приводящая к положительным результатам для мстителя. Например тебя обидели, унизили, а ты на зло всем становишься успешным. Вот такую форму мстительности я приемлю. А людей, делающих мелкие пакости терпеть не могу.

----------


## Asteriks

Ага, согласна. Мелкие пакостники те ещё прыщи.

----------


## BiZ111

Мелкие как шакалы - так и хочется придавить каблуком. 

Никогда не был мстительным. Желание мести было, особенно за тяжёлые проступки, но до дела никогда не доходило. Когда мстишь - роешь две могилы

----------


## Irina

> негатив = негатив (в том же эквиваленте).


Абсолютно согласна. Как ты относишься к человеку, так и он будет относиться к тебе. И если кто-то кого-то обидел лучше простить друг друга и жить дальше, потому что мстительность не принесет ничего,кроме негатива и со временем вражды. Иногда уже не можешь даже вспомнить из-за чего всё началось, а мстительность в душе продолжает жить.

----------


## Asteriks

> Иногда уже не можешь даже вспомнить из-за чего всё началось, а мстительность в душе продолжает жить.


Точно! Согласна на 150

----------


## Кузя

У меня со мстительностью никак. 

Дюже нехорошее это качество. Много сопутствущих таких же качеств за мстительностью шлейфом тянутся.

Привет всем немстительным и мстительным то ж.

----------


## Asteriks

Мстительность не есть хорошо. А если прощать не умеешь?

----------


## Irina

> А если прощать не умеешь?


Не может такого быть. Прощать умеют все, просто не всегда есть искреннее желание это сделать. А вот как это желание заполучить действительно сложный вопрос. Может мотивацию себе какую придумать или посчитать плюсы и минусы прощения. Плюсов кстати со временем всё больше находится. Уже одно то, что человек перестаёт терзать мстительностью себя, огромный плюс.

----------


## Asteriks

Не может такого быть, потому что такого быть не может?

----------


## Кузя

> Прощать умеют все...


Я бы так не обобщал.

----------


## Irina

> Не может такого быть, потому что такого быть не может?


Я думаю да. Иначе, как бы мы все жили, если бы не умели прощать?

----------


## Sanych

> Я бы так не обобщал.


Умеют, умеют. Да вот не хотят в принципе. Не знают что господь завещал прощать ближних.

----------


## Asteriks

Если бы наша жизнь состояла только из обид и прощений, я могла бы ещё согласиться, что нельзя жить, не прощая.

----------


## Кузя

> ...господь завещал...


Ну зачем же ты его всуе, того?

Если бы ВСЕ прощали, была бы не жизть, а малина. Могут ли прощать все, тоже вопрос. Не прощают же...

----------


## Sanych

Значит надо уметь только часть в жизни? То что для показухи? А для души, то что никто не видит, можно и не делать.

----------


## Asteriks

> Умеют, умеют. Да вот не хотят в принципе. Не знают что господь завещал прощать ближних.


Раз уж упомянули всуе, то этот товарищ завещал возлюбить ближнего своего. А далёкого не завещал) К далёкому присмотреться не мешало бы и вывод сделать, стоит ли его возлюбить.

----------


## Кузя

А вот вопрос, следует ли ВСЁ прощать, или что-то невозможно простить никогда?

----------


## Sanych

А мы все ближние по товарищу. У нас у всех мама и папа одни были изначально. Так что все мы ближние.

----------


## Asteriks

Мне кажется, что на словах можно всё простить, и видимость благополучия создать. А в душе всё равно осадок останется, неважно - маленький осадок или большой. Не всё прощать следует.
Ой ли мы все ближние? Падший ангел тоже ТОВАРИЩУ был ближним. Что ж он его не простил? Изгнал? По доброте душевной?

----------


## Sanych

Не нам судить кто там и как с кем поступил. Далеко не всё мы знаем, как там было на самом деле. Каин Авеля вон просто замочил и всё. И из эдэмского сада под зад ногой. Но не бросил же господь после этого людишек. А сына своего на смерть отдал.

----------


## Akasey

> Не может такого быть, потому что такого быть не может?


 какой многогранный ответ...



> Я бы так не обобщал.


 думаю и правда все могут, вот только не многие этого хотят и не многим это надо.

----------


## Asteriks

Почему же не нам? Разве же возжелал он, чтобы мы, совершенствуясь, к нему приближались? Мозг нам дан и чувства, чтобы думать и рассуждать. И искать ответы на вопросы.

----------


## Sanych

10 заповедей с ходу перечислить не может, а уже себя сравнивать дошли ли мы до его уровня???

----------


## Asteriks

Главное не 10 заповедей, а совесть человеческая. Можно и не знать заповедей, а жить с чистой душой.

----------


## Sanych

Как поймёш что чистая? Чикатило, учитель знаменитый,  то же девочек наказывал, а не письку свою баловал

----------


## Asteriks

Понять можно, неужели не люди мы? Что ты исключения в пример приводишь.

----------


## Irina

> Можно и не знать заповедей, а жить с чистой душой


*Не соглашусь. В заповедях очень много мудрого и правильного. Это устои, которые будут актуальны всегда. И даже не зная их наизусть, практически весь мир живёт именно по ним.

Но вот мстительность можно отнести скорее не к заповедям, а к 7 смертным грехам. Есть там такое понятие, как гнев. 

Собственно, вот здесь они все - и заповеди и грехи, делайте выводы.*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

> Не соглашусь


Да что ты?  Представь, что все заповеди и 7 грехов - это закон, скажем, в городе Хзгдежданске, о котором ты ни сном ни духом (и о законах, естественно, тоже). Ты в него приезжаешь, идёшь в зоопарк и тебя сажают под стражу, а потом в тюрьму. Оказывается, в городе нельзя было женщинам получать радость и смотреть на животных.
И что? Вот ты живёшь и не знаешь об этом законе, и в тюрьме ты внутри себя будешь думать, что "да! Они поступили правильно со мной! Я грешница"? Да как же 



*Если ты не знаешь заповедей, не обязательно, что ты их будешь нарушать по ходу жизни!*

----------


## Ved'mochka

*Нет, не мстительная. Если один-два раза зделали пакость, стараюсь держаться от этого человека подальше или игнорировать.
Бывает злюсь, но это чувство проходимое и забываю вскоре*

----------


## illusion

Существует очень хорошее понятие в психологии - перенос. Многие из нас привыкли наделять других людей качествами, им не присущими. Переносят свои ощущения на других людей. Можно соглашаться, можно нет. О человеке даже он сам не знает всего. Мстительность понятие из разряда очень мутных... Для кого мстительность, а для кого справедливость. Ещё бывает безразличие, принимаемое за мстительность.

----------


## Irina

> Вот ты живёшь и не знаешь об этом законе


Незнание законов не освобождает от ответственности. Это как в прямом так и в переносном смысле.

----------


## Justin

Я не мстительна - отомщу и забуду))))

----------


## PatR!oT

А я вообще  всегда над всеми издеваюсь )))

----------

